# So I need a new Gun Belt.



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I need a new gun belt, I just don't know where to start looking or what options would be best.

I want to spend under $100 so that leaves out the super custom shops. I'd like to get the best gun belt for the money and there's so many options I don't really know what to pick.

Anyone have a suggestion? Brand name or something to look at? Turn around time is very important to me as well. I cannot wait very long to have it.

I have been looking at 2 specific belts in particular because for their price, they seem good. The First is from Comp-Tac which has a thin strip of kydex between 2 layers of leather for increased stiffness. http://www.comp-tac.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=43

The second is just a dual layer leather belt from Gunner's Alley http://gunnersalley.zoovy.com/product/GABELTHALF/1_12_Gunners_Alley_Gun_Belt.html

Anyone used any of these?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My only experience is with all-leather belts. A good all-leather gun belt would be made of, at least, one layer of 9-ounce oak-tanned cowhide with one layer of 6-ounce cow glued and stitched to its back. Two layers of 9-ounce cow, or even something thicker, would be better.
If a layer of Kydex is glued and stitched between two layers of leather, all of the stress would be on the stitching. Even if the Kydex has carefully rounded edges, the stitching still would be stressed by the weight and micro-movement of the scabbard-and-gun combination against at least one edge of the belt.
A good leathersmith uses linen thread for stitching because it's better to use thread that's weaker than the leather. Ripped stitching can be replaced, but torn leather can't. But a Kydex interliner calls for very strong stitches, which, in my mind at least, means using nylon thread. This puts the leather outer layers of the belt at risk.
Any properly made leather belt, no matter how thick and stiff, will eventually form itself to your body and become quite comfortable. Kydex, however, will never change its shape for any reason, so a belt with a Kydex interliner probably will never be as comfortable as an all-leather belt.
Now you can make an informed choice.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My only experience is with all-leather belts. A good all-leather gun belt would be made of, at least, one layer of 9-ounce oak-tanned cowhide with one layer of 6-ounce cow glued and stitched to its back. Two layers of 9-ounce cow, or even something thicker, would be better.
> If a layer of Kydex is glued and stitched between two layers of leather, all of the stress would be on the stitching. Even if the Kydex has carefully rounded edges, the stitching still would be stressed by the weight and micro-movement of the scabbard-and-gun combination against at least one edge of the belt.
> A good leathersmith uses linen thread for stitching because it's better to use thread that's weaker than the leather. Ripped stitching can be replaced, but torn leather can't. But a Kydex interliner calls for very strong stitches, which, in my mind at least, means using nylon thread. This puts the leather outer layers of the belt at risk.
> Any properly made leather belt, no matter how thick and stiff, will eventually form itself to your body and become quite comfortable. Kydex, however, will never change its shape for any reason, so a belt with a Kydex interliner probably will never be as comfortable as an all-leather belt.
> Now you can make an informed choice.


According to what comp-tac says the belts are already contoured. I guess it's not even necessary, not like I'm carrying a desert eagle or something.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Check out this guy. http://www.thebeltman.net/

He's local to me and I hear he makes a great product. Eventually I'd like to get one ..... along with a million other things.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Todd said:


> Check out this guy. http://www.thebeltman.net/
> 
> He's local to me and I hear he makes a great product. Eventually I'd like to get one ..... along with a million other things.


I saw that after some further looking. I think those look good too, and there's quite a few recommendations around the net if you do a thorough search. I may just go that direction since it's a dedicated leather shop specializing in gun belts.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I like the SB2 belts from Galco. I got a couple of them from Midway, and they were in stock and less than $65 each. They have held up very well.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Try the Instructors belt from Wilderness tactical. I've got one and its the only one I'll need until I wear it out and then I'll just get another.

Good luck, a good gun belt is something you cant go without.


----------

